# HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO JUST DIG IT!!



## glass man (Sep 17, 2009)

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY ERIC!!! YOU ARE A COOL GUY AND FOR YOUR BIRTHDAY"JUST DIG IT"![8D][8D] HOPE IT IS THE BEST EVER! HAVE A BOB MARLEY COOL BIRTHDAY BRO.![&:] LISTEN TO "THREE LITTLE BIRDS" SONG BY THE OLE RASTA MAN! [] JAMIE


----------



## Just Dig it (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks Jamie [] the real Party is Saturday Up in the Boston Commons..

 What better a way to Celebrate being 25







 I go To the marches as well..


 Be the change you want to see...


----------



## glass man (Sep 17, 2009)

THE BOSTON COMMONS? UNREAL !THEY STILL HAVE NORMAL RALLIES IS COOL! THEY SHUT THEM DOWN IN ATLANTA! [AND MAN CRIME REALLY WENT DOWN AFTER THAT![:-]]  FUNNY THING PEPSI COLA HAD STANDS ALL OVER THE PLACE AT THE RALLIES IN ATL!  I HAVE AN INSTRUMENTAL SONG I MADE UP THAT I PLAY ON MY GUITAR I CALL "BOSTON COMMONS"! ALL BECAUSE I READ A BOOK YEARS AGO ABOUT  THE HIPPIES THAT HUNG OUT IN BOSTON COMMONS!  DON'T REMEMBER THE NAME OF THE BOOK ,BUT THE STORY IMPESSED ME BIG TIME! MADE ME WANT TO BE THERE!- I GUESS EVERY CITY HAD A "HIPPY" PARK [ALWAYS A PARK "ITCHYCOO PARK",LED.ZEP SONG BOUT BEING IN A PARK,CHICAGO ,SATURDAY IN THE PARK",DOOBIES"ANOTHER PARK ANOTHER SUNDAY"THE COWSILLS [[]] "THE RAIN ,THE PARK,AND OTHER THINGS" IN ATL. IT WAS PIEDMONT PARK,WENT THERE AS OFTER AS I COULD BACK THEN. THE ALLMAN BROTHERS USED TO SHOW UP THERE AND PLAY FOR FREE,I ALWAYS MISSED THEM![] ALL PARKS OUGHT TO HAVE A HIPPY GUY AND CHICK STATUE,BEATS HELL OUTA SOME STATUE TO WHATEVER!  HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT TIME IN THE COMMONS AND IF YOU CAN TAKE SOME PICTURES OF IT FOR ME! HAPPY BIRTHDAY AGAIN MAN! JAMIE


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday Just Dig It!


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Sep 17, 2009)

> Be the change you want to see...


 
 I like that....

 Happy Birthday!


----------



## bottle_head9 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hope you have a great day Eric! Happy birthday!![]


----------



## Trying not to break it (Sep 17, 2009)

happy birthday eric,  have a good one.   rhona


----------



## ktbi (Sep 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday Eric....Ron


----------



## Just Dig it (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks you all.
 Your all amazing people and hold within you a vast knowledge of amazing history..
 sometimes its easy to forget everyday we make our own
 This Days a little milestone in mine.
 and it makes me happy to be a part of such a caring accepting group of people <3

 Jamie..it never gets violent In the beantown Rallies There are mounted police
 and im fine with that..Theres always people who make the Group they  want to be a part of look stupid
 be it through ignorance..or lack of knowledge on what wil help or hurt a cause
 Look at what killed the Haight ..people still wake up 40 years later wanting change..but imagine if they wanted change at all
 The world could be worse..Last year we voted and got Decriminalization around here.Thats a rolling ball in my eyes

 I just dont have any Other Options
 Its a cause i belive in
 and it could save our entire economy and solve all health care issues

 Let alone if i pulled out my generations statistics on non violent Arrests Surrounding to the matter...

 I will stop rambling on about it all..im not trying to preach..just tel you whats happening in my world..




> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> Happy Birthday Didgeridoo! Many more!


 

 Thats the best one yet lobes[]


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 17, 2009)

Sounds like a fun and informative day.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 17, 2009)

Speaking of the didgeridoo, this guy is great!  He has some great music too.  I would love to try this for my back.
http://www.myspace.com/didgetherapy


----------



## Just Dig it (Sep 17, 2009)

Since we are talking about some DIFFERENT music here..why dont i enlighten everyone to the love of mine that is 


 Beatallica

 I love the beatles 

 Hate metallica

 But Beatallica...is amazing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QaTjWqAT4QQ&feature=SeriesPlayList&p=77958B253CC08004


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 17, 2009)

Hope you're having a dank ass b-day. Here's a song or two for ya.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvGJvzwKqg0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKfF0YkFtYg


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 17, 2009)

Eric, I agrees with ya!  Have a great B-day!!!!!!!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 17, 2009)

Happy birthday, my good man!!! Have fun at the thingy on Saturday, too.. I'll be there in spirit! []


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 17, 2009)

Hope you have a great day----and many more to come[]---------Fred.


----------



## Just Dig it (Sep 17, 2009)

Ill see if i can take pics idk if Jaimie wants to bring the cannon or not


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 17, 2009)

Happy Birth Day J.D.I []


----------



## Just Dig it (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for that Spruce Goose Rick o boy



 FloridaRecycled..that quote up there was from Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 18, 2009)

Looks like I just missed it! Hope it was good! 
 Kate


----------



## Just Dig it (Sep 18, 2009)

Jamie Made me a cake and we had a bonfire in the backyard.
 Emma fell asleep around 10

 I went for a ride with a pal earlier who dropped his wallet infront of his house.Someone took his cash (500$) and put the wallet in his mailbox..when we first went back to his house to search the guy on first floor was watching me through the window..i could see him in the corner of my eye..When we quesstioned him he played dumb..but anyone walking by wouldnt empty a wallet infront of the house walk up the front stepd and drop that and his cell phone in his mailbox..let alone know what mailbox was his

 to make a long story short
 he was fairly angry the guy wasnt cool
 he said keep 250 give me 250 idc i need some of my cash back the guy wasnt budging
 Hes gonna go talk to a friend of his who is a medicine man
 Apparently killed an owl infront of a courthouse
 to get some guy off on his charges
 i told him i dont want to know a single detail.
 Whatever hex your putting on that dude 
 i dont wanna know .i dont doo doo the voo doo..
 And i love owls

 Other then that..it was a normal day


----------



## capsoda (Sep 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday Eric. Hope it was all that you wanted it to be.


----------



## glass man (Sep 18, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Just Dig it
> 
> Jamie Made me a cake and we had a bonfire in the backyard.
> Emma fell asleep around 10
> ...


    DAMN WHAT A DRAG!


----------



## glass man (Sep 18, 2009)

HAPPYBIRTHDAY ONE LAST TIME,ERIC! HOPE IT WAS GREAT.

 I GOT ON MY SOAP BOX ON HERE LIKE I DO TOO MUCH AND I GUESS THE MODERATOR TOOK IT OFF. I AM GLAD CAUSE I WAS GONNA TAKE IT OFF MYSELF. GOTTA CONTROL MY RANTS. THANK YOU MODERATOR! GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR SPECIAL FAMILY! LOVE A BONFIRE! JAMIE


----------



## Just Dig it (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks Jamie...You may have lost the soapbox battle but you won the war on Capsliock...
 Im  going to post pictures.From the rally.We are gonna use tha cannon so they will be amazing quality

 .if there are any objections about me posting them i simply wont.

 I know its a bottle forum..so speak now or forever hold your pontil


----------



## glass man (Sep 19, 2009)

I SAY ABOUT THE PICTURES: BRING EM ON! JAMIE


----------



## milkglassbottles (Sep 19, 2009)

Gee, I missed this one too! Better late than never though. I hope you had a happy one and just in case you didn't get all you wanted, I think there's a really cool white bottle up on the block! Best wishes, Gary


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 19, 2009)

He must have had a good time!  He hasn't posted any pictures yet lol.


----------

